# New Piranha



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

I traded in my purple sanchezi today for this....
It was shipped to a LFS as a Striolatus
what do you think?


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

def not a striolatus think gibbus or rhom. Eaither way you made a great trade


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

im leaning more towards S. Rhombeus


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm Leading toward *Serra. Gibbus*


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah, i definatly didn't think it was a striolatus either, arn't those pristobrycon? 
Its definatly elongated like a gibbus, its about 3" btw


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

I would have to say a Gibbus my self


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

i agree.. it looks like a serra gibbus to me.. but anyhow, a purple sanchezi for a gibbus a a good deal. u got the better part of it! ive always liked a gibbus. i envy you man!


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

serra_keeper said:


> i agree.. it looks like a serra gibbus to me.. but anyhow, a purple sanchezi for a gibbus a a good deal. u got the better part of it! ive always liked a gibbus. i envy you man!


Yeah, I think I made out with a good deal too! That Sanchezi was boring me to tears. 
I've never even thought about owning a Gibbus before. Its definatly a cool fish.


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

So, how did you do it ? just asked for a trade? your 6'' sanchezi for the gibbus ?


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

Lector said:


> So, how did you do it ? just asked for a trade? your 6'' sanchezi for the gibbus ?


He takes trades. I'm also going to start doing some work for him (online fish sales) so he kinda hooked me up. At the time we were unaware it was a Gibbus


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

good come up , nice P!


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

MIKE JONES said:


> good come up , nice P!


thanks man, so are we feeling confident its a Gibbus?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

SUS said:


> good come up , nice P!


thanks man, *so are we feeling confident its a Gibbus?*
[/quote]
NO!...Unless Frank come in here said Ok it's a Gibbus, other wise it's all guessing.


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> good come up , nice P!


thanks man, *so are we feeling confident its a Gibbus?*
[/quote]
NO!...Unless Frank come in here said Ok it's a Gibbus, other wise it's all guessing.
[/quote]

alright. So Frank, Whats the Word!!!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

SUS said:


> good come up , nice P!


thanks man, *so are we feeling confident its a Gibbus?*
[/quote]
NO!...Unless Frank come in here said Ok it's a Gibbus, other wise it's all guessing.
[/quote]

alright. So Frank, Whats the Word!!!
[/quote]

Frank is taking an extended break from pfury (aka probably not coming back on any sort of perminant basis).... Email your pictures to him via the OPEFE website http://www.opefe.com/


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

Tinkerbelle said:


> good come up , nice P!


thanks man, *so are we feeling confident its a Gibbus?*
[/quote]
NO!...Unless Frank come in here said Ok it's a Gibbus, other wise it's all guessing.
[/quote]

alright. So Frank, Whats the Word!!!
[/quote]

Frank is taking an extended break from pfury (aka probably not coming back on any sort of perminant basis).... Email your pictures to him via the OPEFE website http://www.opefe.com/
[/quote]

cool, thanks.


----------



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm not definite, but it could turn out to be an irritan. I can't see a clear pic of the tail. A gibbus would have a black terminal band and an irritan would have a "V."


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

i think it is Rhomb


----------

